# LED light strip above water?



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm contemplating the purchase of an 18' Jon boat, and I want to set it up to do a bit of floundering in addition to fishing. Since it won't be a dedicated flounder boat, I figured some LED strips/bars above the waterline would be easily turned on for floundering, but kept off and not in the way when I'm just fishing. 
What do you guys say about LED lights in general? Anyone use them above the water?


----------



## kent91 (Dec 22, 2015)

I put a 32" light bar on mine. Kinda upset I didn't bring my 410 with me when I went out. The light reflected off the water and i couldn't see much of anything besides squirrels, bats, owls, and birds.


I had mine mounted topside so I could still throw my nets without tanglin up on the light bar. 

The only problem with most light bars is they have the spot/flood combo. And there's more spot patterns than flood patterns. If you were to get a full flood light bar It'd be the bees knees


----------



## Bountyhunter (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent you a PM on a removable light set up from Jerrys LED in TX. By far the best and brightest setup I have seen. Mine are underwater, but easily removable and only leaves a U shape bracket to hold one. I will be posting pics in a week or two of the setup. My boat is 84 inches wide and I used two.


----------

